# Dunlop SP Sport FM 901



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Dunlop FM901*








Dunlop SP Sport FM901, (replacement for the discontinued Sport W-10) are available in 55-, 50-, 45-, 40- and 35-series; V- and W-speed rated sizes for 15" to 18" wheel diameters.

DU SP SPORT FM901 
195/50R15 $50.00
195/55R15 70.00
P205/40R16 61.00
205/45R16 73.00
205/55R16 69.00
225/50R16 75.00
205/40R17 77.00
215/40R17 90.00
215/45R17 90.00
225/45R17 101.00
235/45R17 104.00
215/40R18 127.00
225/40R18 128.00
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/dunlop/du_sp_fm901.jsp 









Please contact me via phone or post on W&T Forum.
Please don't e-mail me unless absoluely nessassary.


----------



## Northern Dubber (May 11, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop SP Sport FM 901 ([email protected])*

I know this is a new model but anyone have first impression about this tire. I hesitate between this and the Kuhmo 712.


----------



## ComputerDoc (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop SP Sport FM 901 (Northern Dubber)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I know this is a new model but anyone have first impression about this tire. [HR][/HR]​Suggest you follow this thread... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=310211


----------



## zaskarx2000 (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop SP Sport FM 901 (ComputerDoc)*

Hey All,
I just ordered a set of four SP Sport FM 901s from Eric last week and had them put on last Friday. Here are my early.......
They are a good looking set of tires. The tread pattern looks very aggressive and they have a stretched look. I concur with the others that the rim protector is the real thing. It may not stop curbag, but it will definitely prevent it.
On the road they are quite quiet. In fact they are about as quiet as stock Michelins. Comfort is very good. I was expecting a harsher ride and instead was mildly surprised with the very comortable ride of the tires.
Straight line grip is very good. The tires stick/grip well and it seems that they have a much softer compund compared to the stock Michelins. I hope they last a decent amount of time. In the turns they are decent, but I have made them squeal. Perhaps not the best cornering but for the price I'm not complaining. I ahve not yet driven them in the rain, so I can't comment on the wet traction. Overall, I am happy with my purchase and recommend these tires to other people.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop SP Sport FM 901 ([email protected])*

Added to FAQ-Tire Tech 



[Modified by [email protected], 4:29 PM 5-14-2002]


----------

